# My new 67 - a weird combination??



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

G' Evenin. I'm new to this forum but have loved GTO's since I laid on my back as a kid and learned to turn wrenches with an awsome neighbor dude on a 65 way back in 1977. 

I just picked up a 67 drag car. I have been decoding it and it is turning out to be a pretty wierd car. Color is Tyrol Blue. Interior Parchment. Ok so far. But it had a bench seat (236) and I think it was a column shift automatic. Did they make such an animal??

I am patiently waiting for the PHS docs. Just wondering if anyone has seen any like this.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

428GOAT said:


> I have been decoding it and it is turning out to be a pretty wierd car. Color is Tyrol Blue. Interior Parchment. Ok so far. But it had a bench seat (236) and I think it was a column shift automatic. Did they make such an animal??


Welcome to the forum, if I am reading my PHS correctly the bench seat and column shifter were available in the Basic Group (DLR#061). I've seen a few at local car shows. They also offered a 2bbl 400cid low compression economy engine in the GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome To The Board,my 67 Has The 2 Barrel Econocomy Engine With The Parchment Interior And Tyrol Blue Extrior.but I Dont Have The Bench Or Column Shift


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

428GOAT said:


> G' Evenin. I'm new to this forum but have loved GTO's since I laid on my back as a kid and learned to turn wrenches with an awsome neighbor dude on a 65 way back in 1977.
> 
> I just picked up a 67 drag car. I have been decoding it and it is turning out to be a pretty wierd car. Color is Tyrol Blue. Interior Parchment. Ok so far. But it had a bench seat (236) and I think it was a column shift automatic. Did they make such an animal??
> 
> I am patiently waiting for the PHS docs. Just wondering if anyone has seen any like this.


I have the black bench set in my '67 coupe, and its noted as such on the PHS stuff. I don't have column shifter. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Ive Seen One I Was Going To Buy It Had The Bench Seat With The Colum Shifter


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and all of the insight. The car is far from original, but I'm thinking that it would be real cool to have the Parchment bench seat interior with the Butler Perf built 428 lurking under the hood!! 

67/04GTO - do you have any pics of your 67?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

yea but the pics where taken before i took it apart


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

here is the only pic i got off it before i tore it apart


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> here is the only pic i got off it before i tore it apart


Still looks sweet. Tore it apart? U must be restoring too. I didn't have mine 48 hours before I started ripping and tearing. I just got a Year 1 sale email for 15% off everything + 10% more if I spend a grand. Me thinks that 25% off justifies putting a big 'ol dent in the credit card. *SBBS* is promo code if anyone is interested.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you cant get no more correct then my car my mom bought it brand new in 3/67


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Back in the mid 1980's, I was a mechanic in Oakland, California. Had a customer, a guy in his 60's, who was the original owner of a cherry '67 hardtop with a bench seat. He said his wife wouldn't let him get the bucket seats. It was Tyrol Blue with a black interior, had the column shift turbo 400 (M40) automatic, and the 360 horse HO engine! I don't know what gears it had, but it was a safe t trac, and that car would MOVE. I tuned it up a few times, and even then, it would ping like crazy on the 94 leaded that was the best available gas. So, bench seat/column shift '67's are out there.....good luck with yours!


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Back in the mid 1980's, I was a mechanic in Oakland, California. Had a customer, a guy in his 60's, who was the original owner of a cherry '67 hardtop with a bench seat. He said his wife wouldn't let him get the bucket seats. It was Tyrol Blue with a black interior, had the column shift turbo 400 (M40) automatic, and the 360 horse HO engine! I don't know what gears it had, but it was a safe t trac, and that car would MOVE. I tuned it up a few times, and even then, it would ping like crazy on the 94 leaded that was the best available gas. So, bench seat/column shift '67's are out there.....good luck with yours!


Very Cool. I just got my PHS docs today. Mine is a Tyrol Blue, parchment interior with bench seat, column shift with a 335 Hp 400 and a Turbo 400. Barely an option on the car. Oh wait... It had the deluxe wheel covers. I yanked the 428 today and put it on a stand. Gonna pull out the cam (Comp Cams custom grind solid lifter - way radical) and put something a bit tamer in - maybe a Comp Cams XE-274 hyd. Then I'll pull the spool out of the 12 bolt and put an Eaton dif with a 3.55 or 3.73 in it. Still gonna be a nasty ride for the street. Can't wait til she's road worthy again.


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> you cant get no more correct then my car my mom bought it brand new in 3/67


67/04gto - Could you please offer some guidance on the correct color combo that would be typical of a Parchment Interior GTO? Carpet color? Rear package tray color? Headliner and sail panels? Thanks!!!!

Ray


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, Ray. Parchment interior's were available with every body color, just like black interiors were. Parchment interiors originally installed by Pontiac came with black carpet, black dash/dashpad, black steering wheel and column, black console bottom, and black carpet on the door panels. The color for the metal areas on the tops of the doors and rear door panel area would be an ivory white to match the door panels. The A-pillar could be either black OR white. So could the headliner/earmuff panels. If It were mine, I'd go with the white A pillars and headliner. Makes for a brighter interior. The only parchment interiors I've seen that had white carpet and dash were some promo photo's from the '60's of special, custom cars, like the Hurst Tiger, etc. Enjoy!
Jeff


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you got any pics of yours 428.the dash is black.the tops of the doors and 1/4s where white apillars where white also.the carpet was black.


----------



## 428GOAT (Jan 24, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> you got any pics of yours 428.the dash is black.the tops of the doors and 1/4s where white apillars where white also.the carpet was black.


Pics of the interior?? Here it is - gutted!! My little girls really liked climbing on the roll bars.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

how are you goin to build it like the way it is or stock,looks good though


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I'm a little late to this thread but I gotta say I love those odd ball goats! It makes it all interesting. By the way 428GOAT, awesome GTO looking good!!


----------

